# كيف يتم استخراج الذهب من الكمبيوتر



## alshangiti (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*هل تعلم ان الذهب موجود في كمبيوترك وفي الكثير من الاجهزه الكهربائيه؟*
*يعتبر الذهب من اكثر المعادن الموصله للكهرباء وعاكسه للحراراه ويمكن لها ان تعكس الضوء حتى لدرجه كبيره جدا ,ويمكن ان نكون سلك ذهبي لمسافة 1كيلو متر بوزن 22 غرام فقط .*

*الذهب يستخدم في مجال الالكترونيات فالوصلات الدقيقه تكون من الذهب لذلك يمكن ان نجد الذهب بالاجهزه الكهربائيه ,بكمياة قليله جدا ,ولكن تخيل اذا جمعنا كميات كبيره من الاجهزه الكهربائيه واستطعنا اخراج الذهب من هذه الاجهزه سوف نكون اوزان كثيره.* *مصانع اعادة تصنيع المعادن مثل النحاس والالمنيوم والحديد والقصدير تقوم بشراء المعادن المستعمله وتصهر هذه المعادن في عمليه جديده تسمى باعادة التصنيع ومن ثم بيع هذه المعادن على شكل مواد خام جديده لتستعمل في الصناعه .*


*من ضمن المعادن التي يتم اعادة تصنيعه الذهب الموجود في الاجهزه الكهربائيه حيث يقومون بجمع القوالب الالكترونيه الموجوده داخل الاجهزه ومن ثم يقومون بصهرها وتذويبها وبعمليات بسيطه جدا لفصل المواد كل كيميائي يستطيع ان يقوم بمثل هذا العمل, عند فصل الذهب عن الحديد ولانحاس يقومون بتجميعه وصبه في داخل قوالب خاصه على شكل سبائك من الذهب الصافي الذهب الاصفر.*
*لا تتسرع لكي نحصل على كيلو من الذهب علينا جمع ما يزيد عن 1000 كمبيوتر او لوحة كمبيوتر المساله ليست سهله ولكن اذا قرر احد ان يقوم بمثل هذا العمل عليه ان يجمع كميه كبيره من الاجهزه الكهربائيه لانه اضافه الى الذهب يمكن له ان يبيع النحاس والحديد.*
*ظاهرة اعادة تصنيع المعادن هي ظاهره قديمه ولكن بعد الارتفاع الكبير في اسعار المعادن اصبح العمل مربح ,خاصه في المناطق الفقيره,يقومون بجمع كل ماهو معدن غير صالح للاستعمال وبيعه حسب الوزن ومن ثم ينتقل من تاجر الى اخر حتى الى المصنع المعد لاعادة تصنيع المعادن ,هناك يتم اذابة المعادن حتى تتحول الى سائل ومن بعدها يتم صب السائل في قوالب خاصه ,والنتيجه صفائح معدنيه يمكن استعمالها لاهداف صناعيه*


----------



## alshangiti (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*هل تعلم ان الذهب موجود في كمبيوترك وفي الكثير من الاجهزه الكهربائيه؟*
*يعتبر الذهب من اكثر المعادن الموصله للكهرباء وعاكسه للحراراه ويمكن لها ان تعكس الضوء حتى لدرجه كبيره جدا ,ويمكن ان نكون سلك ذهبي لمسافة 1كيلو متر بوزن 22 غرام فقط .*

*الذهب يستخدم في مجال الالكترونيات فالوصلات الدقيقه تكون من الذهب لذلك يمكن ان نجد الذهب بالاجهزه الكهربائيه ,بكمياة قليله جدا ,ولكن تخيل اذا جمعنا كميات كبيره من الاجهزه الكهربائيه واستطعنا اخراج الذهب من هذه الاجهزه سوف نكون اوزان كثيره.* *مصانع اعادة تصنيع المعادن مثل النحاس والالمنيوم والحديد والقصدير تقوم بشراء المعادن المستعمله وتصهر هذه المعادن في عمليه جديده تسمى باعادة التصنيع ومن ثم بيع هذه المعادن على شكل مواد خام جديده لتستعمل في الصناعه .*


*من ضمن المعادن التي يتم اعادة تصنيعه الذهب الموجود في الاجهزه الكهربائيه حيث يقومون بجمع القوالب الالكترونيه الموجوده داخل الاجهزه ومن ثم يقومون بصهرها وتذويبها وبعمليات بسيطه جدا لفصل المواد كل كيميائي يستطيع ان يقوم بمثل هذا العمل, عند فصل الذهب عن الحديد ولانحاس يقومون بتجميعه وصبه في داخل قوالب خاصه على شكل سبائك من الذهب الصافي الذهب الاصفر.*
*لا تتسرع لكي نحصل على كيلو من الذهب علينا جمع ما يزيد عن 1000 كمبيوتر او لوحة كمبيوتر المساله ليست سهله ولكن اذا قرر احد ان يقوم بمثل هذا العمل عليه ان يجمع كميه كبيره من الاجهزه الكهربائيه لانه اضافه الى الذهب يمكن له ان يبيع النحاس والحديد.*
*ظاهرة اعادة تصنيع المعادن هي ظاهره قديمه ولكن بعد الارتفاع الكبير في اسعار المعادن اصبح العمل مربح ,خاصه في المناطق الفقيره,يقومون بجمع كل ماهو معدن غير صالح للاستعمال وبيعه حسب الوزن ومن ثم ينتقل من تاجر الى اخر حتى الى المصنع المعد لاعادة تصنيع المعادن ,هناك يتم اذابة المعادن حتى تتحول الى سائل ومن بعدها يتم صب السائل في قوالب خاصه ,والنتيجه صفائح معدنيه يمكن استعمالها لاهداف صناعيه*


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (22 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح ونرجوا الشرح والكيفية بالتفصيل


----------



## م باسل وردان (30 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات حلوة
انا اسمعت انو يستخدم الذهب في بعض الاسلاك والتوصيلات الدقيقة
بس ما كنت اتوقع انها كمية معتبرة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتاح الحديد (14 سبتمبر 2011)

*افضل السبل لاستخراج الذهب من الكومبيوترات القديمه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


تحية احترام وتقدير

نظرا لتوفر كم هائل من الكومبوترات القديمه لدي اريد ان اعرف ( فضلا لا امرا)
افضل الطرق لاستخراج الذهب منها؟؟؟

اخوكم
فتاح الحديد


----------



## فتاح الحديد (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحية احترام


ماهي الخطوات العمليه لاستخراج الذهب من هذا الكم الهائل 
وماهي افضل الاسايب الهندسيه ؟؟؟


فتاح الحديد


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا على المعلومات العامة عن الموضوع ولكن نحن نطمع فى المعلومات الخاصة وهى الشرح التفصيلى ونكون شاكرين


----------



## alshangiti (29 سبتمبر 2011)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080128131041AAxrA7V

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMi1OONV4Y4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6mE5-hPWM&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD6mE5-hPWM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTGRvJdd8QI&feature=related


الطرق المستخدمه فى استخراج الدهب من الكمبيوتر


----------



## حازم عادل (6 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك موضوع رائع


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## jak88 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------



## yaqoobalhashmi (6 أغسطس 2012)

لف


----------



## yaqoobalhashmi (6 أغسطس 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير كيفكم يامهندسين العرب
ابي منكم طلب ممكن طريقة استخراج الذهب من الكمبيوتر
فضلا لا امرا


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا


----------



## محمد على ثابت (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخوه الاعزاء عندما سمعت ان هناك طريقة لاستخرج الفضة من سطح الاشعة (المستخدمة فى المستشفيات ومراكز الاشعة ) والتى يتم عملها على الكسور - الصدر .... الخ اعجبنى ذلك كثيرا وحاولت القيام بذلك وفعلا وصلت لازالة جميع السواد من على الاشعة وتجميعه فى صورة بودرة وتوقفت عند هذه المرحلة لانى قمت بتسخين البودرة فى بوتقة ولم تخلرج الفضة فهل من طريقة يمكن بها استخلاص الفضة من على الاشعة تكون عملية ارجو الافادة


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​خيرا​


----------



## احمد عاشور الشاعر (24 مارس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## al-senator (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

